# Brands you won't purchase



## Rob52 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you have "big" brands (and not el cheapo ones) that you absolutely won't purchase even if you could get a great deal due to bad experiences, or just hating the blends. 

In my case I've stayed away from La Gloria Cubana after getting some Serie R Maduros that were so hard to draw off that it actually was a chore to smoke them. I'll probably get more at some future point just to give them a second chance, but with so many other awesome sticks out there I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

None. I'm willing to try just about anything once, and that includes new sticks from brand that I may have had a negative experience with in the past.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I will not ever smoke anything more with any association to J Fuego.... the Royal Nicaraguans that I purchased thinking hey these will be a decent yard gar was incorrect. They weren't even worthy of that. I tried, I really tried and burned through over half of the bundle of 20. In the end I was always more disappointed and worked up before I smoked them which is the complete opposite reaction one wants when smoking a cigar.

As for the LGC's mentioned by the OP, they're one of my favorite brands and haven't heard many negative things about them at all. To each their own, but I humbly suggest giving them another try, they're not as popular and well sold as they are without reason.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Gurkha. I've never purchased a single Gurkha in my life, yet somehow I have a dozen or so in my humi...they keep finding their way in. I've tried one or two in my life, and I'm not a fan...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Gurkha for me too. I will also not buy non Cuban Upmanns, just not for me.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Gurkha
Rocky Patel
Any company that "stole" its name from the ISOM (Monte, Cohiba, RyJ, etc)
Alec Bradley
Perdomo
CAO
Avo


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

No particular order.....NC's
Gurkha,Drew Estate,CAO,Davidoff,Dunhill,Brickhouse,Partigas,Cohiba and Punch. There is more...all these were NC
As for Cubans...I only buy....H Upmann, Hoyo D.Monterrey, Cohiba and Bolivar.
Not a fan of the rest.
There is more N.C.'s i wont buy but the list goes on....


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't purposely stay away from certain brands. But, if a brand's cigars don't match my taste I don't bother smoking them. A few big name companies:

La Gloria Cubana
Camacho (used to like them a little, then their flavors just turned on me)
Gurkha
Rockey Patel (just don't care for the flavor)

Other cigars I don't smoke are Davidoff, Dunhill and Avo. This is mainly because their cigars don't have much flavor, and I care more about flavor than anything else in a cigar.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

crgcpro said:


> Gurkha
> Rocky Patel
> Any company that "stole" its name from the ISOM (Monte, Cohiba, RyJ, etc)
> Alec Bradley
> ...


I agree with Bart here too.


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

Gurkha
Perdomo


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

crgcpro said:


> Gurkha
> Rocky Patel
> Any company that "stole" its name from the ISOM (Monte, Cohiba, RyJ, etc)
> Alec Bradley
> ...


interesting...

have you had an AB black market yet?
and since you like your ISOMs... try a CAO black.

if you already tried 'em, ignore all of this... if not, i can send you a little sample 

J.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Gurkha due to construction/burn issues.
Infused cigars of all sorts just because I'm not a big fan not because they're bad.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

crgcpro said:


> Any company that "stole" its name from the ISOM (Monte, Cohiba, RyJ, etc)


I find this an interesting stance, some of these brands have some quality smokes...how they came to be named just doesn't matter to me I guess...


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

I've smoked exactly ONE Padron. I think it was one of their entry level sticks but the wrapper had a real "bready" taste to me. I do remember I liked the blend though. I need to revisit one soon.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I always said I would try almost any cigar once but that doesn't mean I would purchase them haha. 

So:
Gurkha (though I hear some of their newer ones are decent)
Any of the non-cuban "cuban" brands (Partagas, etc.) as imho they are overpriced for what you get. I have had some that are decent but nothing that has been excellent. 
CAO, the Brazilias are pretty good but I doubt I will buy any.
Rocky Patel, though some are actually decent. I just won't buy them myself.


----------



## PadronPadron (Aug 8, 2013)

Perdomo, Alec Bradley, and "locally promoted" brands. Tried to smoke a AB Prensado last night and could not believe how tight the draw was. I literally threw the stick away after the 1/3 third.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

crgcpro said:


> Gurkha
> Rocky Patel
> Any company that "stole" its name from the ISOM (Monte, Cohiba, RyJ, etc)
> Alec Bradley
> ...


Why? Seems like those brands must each have at least one good cigar apiece.


----------



## PadronPadron (Aug 8, 2013)

Alec Bradley. Just not a believer


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> Why? Seems like those brands must each have at least one good cigar apiece.


Because 99% of what they make is garbage. Not going to sift through and try to find their 1%ers.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

dgold21 said:


> I find this an interesting stance, some of these brands have some quality smokes...how they came to be named just doesn't matter to me I guess...


No the point I was making was that if they weren't using the popular names, made popular by the ISOM brands, most of their sticks wouldn't fetch more than $2! Way overpriced, mild, and bland sticks. (Talking about Monte, RyJ, HU)

CAO and NC Partagas used to make some great sticks before General got them and they are complete dogschittt now.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Gurkha. Never had a good one.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

Just Gurkha for me. I really tried to like them, I even bought a $15 stick they had at the local b&m but it was terrible. 

Alec Bradley got hyped up with the Prensado, and I did not have good luck with the fiver I bought. AB sungrown is not a great stick but it is a great everyday/golfcourse smoke and it's cheap. The only Rocky Patel I have had is the Decade and I love it. It is smooth as hell, medium bodied, and great flavors. CAO Patomic is also a good smoke. I guess my point is that the majority of their sticks may not be awesome but they have to try and please a lot of different palates. If I wanted a truck I wouldn't write off Ford because I hate everything else they make but the F150 fits me perfectly.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Graycliff.

Got a 5 er of the Graycliff Lara 80th (huge MSRP) as a freebie with an order. Had one a week's rest from ROTT and it was absolutely terrible (burn, draw, construction, bitter). I tried another at 6 weeks expecting it was a wetness issue. Horrible. Worse than the first. I went back and looked at the price CI was asking and about fell over laughing. I tried one more at about 12 weeks and killed it first 3rd. 

I have 2 that I am saving for God knows what....maybe an example of what a swisher sweet "could be" if it were soaked in urine and baked in the sun.

I guess the key bullet here would be....Graycliff...not a fan. uke:


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

crgcpro said:


> No the point I was making was that if they weren't using the popular names, made popular by the ISOM brands, most of their sticks wouldn't fetch more than $2! Way overpriced, mild, and bland sticks. (Talking about Monte, RyJ, HU)
> 
> CAO and NC Partagas used to make some great sticks before General got them and they are complete dogschittt now.


Ahh, gotcha now...I do like the Partagas Black Label and Monte Media Noche...a couple of the Cohiba lines aren't bad (though definitely not worth the premium $)...but yea, I'll stick with the originals


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Any NC brand that has a CC brand name!


----------



## Buss (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't have any brands I would outright refuse to buy. But, there are so many smokes out there I do want to try that I'll probably never get to some of the brands that have bad reputations.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

PadronPadron said:


> Tried to smoke a AB Prensado last night and could not believe how tight the draw was. I literally threw the stick away after the 1/3 third.


Ummm...did you try to use a draw tool to open it up at all? That usually does the trick for me...


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

I dont buy Gurkas because I havent heard a good thing about any of their smokes. I also stay away from cigars that I feel are overpriced, like drew estates,Cohiba,Davidoff.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> Why? Seems like those brands must each have at least one good cigar apiece.


Most cigar companies have one blender (the actual person who blends the tobacco to create the flavor). Because of this most cigars from the same brand will have similar flavors. For this reason many people who don't like a particular flavor from a brand probably won't like any of the lines from that brand.

It's very common. And, it's not the job of the consumer to have to find a cigar in a brand to like


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

PadronPadron said:


> Perdomo, Alec Bradley, and "locally promoted" brands. *Tried to smoke a AB Prensado last night and could not believe how tight the draw was. I literally threw the stick away after the 1/3 third.*


Not a fan of the Prensado either. I tried it twice and both times the experience was horrible. The draw is waaay too tight.


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say I have hard and fast rules on this, but there are some brands that make me think twice:

Gurkha, like most who have replied to this thread so far. They have done themselves no favours with their marketing strategy. If I was Gurkha, I'd be kind of worried reading this thread. 
Cuban H. Upmanns - The Mag range is massively rated I know but I just find them bland compared to other CCs. 
Davidoff generally - may be too subtle for me currently, but it seems they are just expensive cigars that don't taste of very much.
Non-Cuban Cohibas - don't justify the price tag. 

Just personal taste obviously.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Interesting the negative reaction to non-Cuban cigars that share their name with Cuban cigars. In at least some cases, the people who started the non-Cuban brands had their operations nationalized in Cuba and would, I think, tell you that they believe their property -- including the brand name -- was stolen from them. I think their case would be that it is the Cubans, not them, who are using the brand names illegitimately and that they are simply using the brand names they owned in Cuba before the revolution. Whether you like or dislike the cigars is an entirely different matter, but I'm not sure it makes sense to dislike them based on their use of a trademark name.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

gurkah
acid
emilio


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Gurka 
Nc h upmann 
Cohiba nc
Alec Bradley 
Viaje tired of getting bad sticks or just eh. Especially at their price point
Greycliff

I'm sure I can think of a few mire


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

ghe said:


> Interesting the negative reaction to non-Cuban cigars that share their name with Cuban cigars. In at least some cases, the people who started the non-Cuban brands had their operations nationalized in Cuba and would, I think, tell you that they believe their property -- including the brand name -- was stolen from them. I think their case would be that it is the Cubans, not them, who are using the brand names illegitimately and that they are simply using the brand names they owned in Cuba before the revolution. Whether you like or dislike the cigars is an entirely different matter, but I'm not sure it makes sense to dislike them based on their use of a trademark name.


I agree, that's a very good point. But I can't help thinking some NC brands are riding on the name alone - new contenders who offer similar quality for less money are producing cigars of an equal or better standard.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm too much of a newb to have a credible opinion, but I have zero interest in any Gurkha. Heard too much "meh" and not enough good.

Business is about marketing of course (including cigars) but their whole MSRP thing is just ludicrous. And anyone with the chutzpah to sell a $750 cigar - even infused with unicorn sweat or whatever - has from me about 5% "yeah, go for it!" but 95% "are you for real?" I get too little smoking time to chance a mediocre smoke when there are plenty to buy that are better risks.


----------



## atsushi (Jun 29, 2013)

Very interesting thread. I am quite shocked about all the dislike for the Alec Bradleys though. More black markets for me then! While I am still VERY wet behind the ears, I tend to agree with most other opinions though. I thought I was the only one to avoid the nc cubans. 

Atsu's list to avoid:
Gurkha (still got about 5 or 6 left from my first few samplers, don't know what I'll do with them)
Graycliff
Rocky Patel


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

There is but one that has just totally left such a bad impression with me that I would complain if someone else smoked it around me. The name has been repeated in pretty much every post so Im not going to bash it more.



There are a few ABs that I enjoy as well but just as many that are pure dog rockets.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Any ACID or infused cigar. I got a DE natural as a freebie for signing up with Cigar Rights of America and didn't know much about it before I tried to smoke it. One taste of the syrupy, candy-cane cap and I launched it out of the car window. 

Shame to see so many people totally writing off DE though. Although they do make/sell some garbage sticks, the liga 9's and T52's are delightful.

MrR


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

Victor Sinclair
Felipe Gregorio
Augusto Reyes


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I am having trouble with all the complaints about using ISOM names. Most of us could care less about their cigars, Most of us don't care what name they put on a cigar and most of us have not been enjoying this hobby long enough to even give a hoot about Cuba. Now after saying all that crap, I have had a few of those sticks from ISOM and for the price they get for them I can enjoy an Oliva V and a Antilles and a Gurkha Cellar Reserve and have enough $$ left over to buy a bottle of beer.
On the top of my "S" list is Flora de Todo


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

It sounds like some people resent the cigars that are branded with the same name as a Cuban brand. It is like they think the name brand is ripped off from a Cuban brand and they do not deserve the business. Most if not all of the Cuban brands have been ripped off by the communist government of Fidel Castro. The government stole the farms and the manufacturing plants from private citizens of Cuba. Many of these farmers and manufacturers high-tailed it out of Cuba when the commies stole their property. I do not really blame them. These farmers/manufacturers kept what was theirs and that was a cigar brand name. It belongs to them way more than it does to the Cuban govt. That is who profits when Cuban cigars are purchased...The Cuban govt! If the rightful producers of a brand sell their product to someone like General Cigar etc. that is their right and their business.If a person does not smoke Montes, Upmanns, RyJ etc. they are missing out on some pretty good cigars and at a price that is way more affordable than a Cuban.

I do not like the CAO Brazillian. It has a disagreeable taste and the draw will give someone a headache. I also tried a Baccarat one time and it was absolutely the harshest cigar I have ever smoked...very nasty! I will smoke different brands at different times but I try to lay off the bargain basement brands like Ron Mexico...Life is too short for those things!


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Wallbright said:


> Any of the non-cuban "cuban" brands (Partagas, etc.) as imho they are overpriced for what you get.


And the Cubans aren't???


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ghe said:


> Interesting the negative reaction to non-Cuban cigars that share their name with Cuban cigars. In at least some cases, the people who started the non-Cuban brands had their operations nationalized in Cuba and would, I think, tell you that they believe their property -- including the brand name -- was stolen from them. I think their case would be that it is the Cubans, not them, who are using the brand names illegitimately and that they are simply using the brand names they owned in Cuba before the revolution. Whether you like or dislike the cigars is an entirely different matter, but I'm not sure it makes sense to dislike them based on their use of a trademark name.


Amen. The brand names were stolen, but not by the cigar makers.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

crgcpro said:


> Because 99% of what they make is garbage. Not going to sift through and try to find their 1%ers.


Got it, just thought there might be something shadier or at least other than taste/quality. I like some cigars from most of those, and I've had a couple dogs from them too.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> Most cigar companies have one blender (the actual person who blends the tobacco to create the flavor). Because of this most cigars from the same brand will have similar flavors. For this reason many people who don't like a particular flavor from a brand probably won't like any of the lines from that brand.
> 
> It's very common. And, it's not the job of the consumer to have to find a cigar in a brand to like


I find this statement to be contradicting itself.

Yes its true that what a brand stems from is the blenders palate, however it is 100% the consumers job to find what blender they like. One of my favs is Garcia labels.

As for the ISOM label dispute I tend to go in favor of those who took their label with them when they fled everything they had ever known and grown due to a communist dictator taking what was theirs. Those who made the ISOM labels famous are no longer there and doing the blending and Im afraid that the crops being harvested since the embargo are not the same. While that island does produce some nice sticks I dont think the dirt or climate there is any different than the IEOTISOM. IMO most folks only go for them because they are taboo in the US.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

I tend to shy away from Cohiba (non CC), and Gurkha. They just don't do it for me.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> I find this statement to be contradicting itself.
> 
> Yes its true that what a brand stems from is the blenders palate, *however it is 100% the consumers job to find what blender they like*. One of my favs is Garcia labels.
> 
> As for the ISOM label dispute I tend to go in favor of those who took their label with them when they fled everything they had ever known and grown due to a communist dictator taking what was theirs. Those who made the ISOM labels famous are no longer there and doing the blending and Im afraid that the crops being harvested since the embargo are not the same. While that island does produce some nice sticks I dont think the dirt or climate there is any different than the IEOTISOM. IMO most folks only go for them because they are taboo in the US.


I do not see how my statement contradicts itself. I said a brand normally has one blender who creates the blends for the brand's entire cigar line. If you don't care for the flavor spectrum of a brand, then you probably won't like most of the cigars from that brand. Therefore, it's common for many smokers to avoid certain brands. There is nothing wrong with that.

Also, I stated it is not the job of the consumer to find a cigars from a certain brand to enjoy. If I don't like Brand A I have every right not to buy/smoke/try their cigars. Not sure how my statement contradicts itself.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

MitchellF said:


> And the Cubans aren't???


In my opinion, the Cubans are worth it. In fact, Cubans aren't all that expensive and are pretty much comparable in price to NCs. But we can continue this discussion in the proper section if you would like.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I've never been a real Gurka fan. I use to buy a fair amount of Rocky Patel products but they really seem to have slipped and seem changing and down grading some of their blends; so, no more RPs for me. As to Gurka and RP; I guess if you introduce a new blend every week things will suffer. No Perdomo or Onyx for me.

As to some of the Cuban expatriate brands some I still enjoy. I have no problem with them using names they took with them. I've had a few of the non-Cuban Cohiba's and they pretty much suck.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

JustinThyme said:


> I find this statement to be contradicting itself.
> 
> Yes its true that what a brand stems from is the blenders palate, however it is 100% the consumers job to find what blender they like. One of my favs is Garcia labels.
> 
> As for the ISOM label dispute I tend to go in favor of those who took their label with them when they fled everything they had ever known and grown due to a communist dictator taking what was theirs. Those who made the ISOM labels famous are no longer there and doing the blending and Im afraid that the crops being harvested since the embargo are not the same. While that island does produce some nice sticks I dont think the dirt or climate there is any different than the IEOTISOM. IMO most folks only go for them because they are taboo in the US.


I think for most it's simply a General Cigar issue. It seems to me that General Cigar's brands are lacking for the price. Sure there are a few hidden gems but on the whole they just aren't as great as say Arturo Fuente or Drew Estates. So for most guys it's not an issue of "hey they stole their name from Cuban brands!" Or anything but simply the fact that the cigars are for the most part less than stellar when compared to other brands. At the end of the day it's always been smoke what you like, like what you smoke. Other people have different preferences from one another and that's what makes us human. I have yet to have a good NC Cohiba and the only one I thought was decent ended up with a retail price of $10+ and for the flavors etc. it just isn't worth it.

As far as guys holding ISOM as the holy grail due to being illegal in the US, that may be true for some. However, for others like myself, and quite a few on the forums, see Cuba as another region that cigars come from. They have great and also bad cigars. I enjoy them for their unique flavor just like I enjoy Nicaraguan puros for their flavor profiles.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> I do not see how my statement contradicts itself. I said a brand normally has one blender who creates the blends for the brand's entire cigar line. If you don't care for the flavor spectrum of a brand, then you probably won't like most of the cigars from that brand. Therefore, it's common for many smokers to avoid certain brands. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Also, I stated it is not the job of the consumer to find a cigars from a certain brand to enjoy. If I don't like Brand A I have every right not to buy/smoke/try their cigars. Not sure how my statement contradicts itself.


Don't care at all who likes what, I was just curious the why. Actually, less demand should equal lower prices for these brands, so I hope they slip more in popularity 

My own experience is a little different, anyway. The RP Edge Corojo is one of my favorites for the price, and yet I dislike the Olde World Reserve. Same deal with AB - love the Family Blend, while the Harvest Selection '97 was one of the worst-tasting cigars I've ever smoked. So I enjoy trying different sticks regardless of marque, and I haven't yet noticed hating everything from a single producer. Even Gurkha, had a good one of those a while back after a few early rockets from samplers.


----------



## Nuvolari (May 4, 2013)

I'm with Mr Rogers here: I only recently learned that Acid infuses flavors... And that, to me, would go great with a fruity wine-cooler that I also would not touch with a 10 foot smoke.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> I do not see how my statement contradicts itself. I said a brand normally has one blender who creates the blends for the brand's entire cigar line. If you don't care for the flavor spectrum of a brand, then you probably won't like most of the cigars from that brand. Therefore, it's common for many smokers to avoid certain brands. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Also, I stated it is not the job of the consumer to find a cigars from a certain brand to enjoy. If I don't like Brand A I have every right not to buy/smoke/try their cigars. Not sure how my statement contradicts itself.


Maybe its just the way Im perceiving it. What I see in short is If you dont like the flavor profile of a certain blender then look elsewhere as you wont like their other products, however, you are not responsible to look as they should blend to suit your flavor profile. Thats OK if that suits anyones choices. I try a little of everything and with very few exceptions most manufacturers have something that would suit a particular preference in flavor profiles. The exceptions would be those like Padron that pretty much everything is a winner and the other end of the spectrum where they produce nothing but dog rockets. When looking for something to try I look more for tobaccos in the blend, their origin, binder and wrapper etc. Like I see a lot of AB bashing and for their lower in sticks I cant agree more but I rather enjoy a nice tempus or prensado once they get prime. I havent tried the black market yet but have a 5er inbound on the recommendation of another just to try it. If I dont like them then the BOTL that did the recommending will find a surprise in his mailbox.

In the end we all have different likes and dislikes.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

FireRunner said:


> I do not see how my statement contradicts itself. I said a brand normally has one blender who creates the blends for the brand's entire cigar line. If you don't care for the flavor spectrum of a brand, then you probably won't like most of the cigars from that brand. Therefore, it's common for many smokers to avoid certain brands. There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Also, I stated it is not the job of the consumer to find a cigars from a certain brand to enjoy. If I don't like Brand A I have every right not to buy/smoke/try their cigars. Not sure how my statement contradicts itself.


Actually, most mid- and large-size brands have more than one blender, several in some cases, many in others.


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

Brands I won't purchase...Gurkha, Graycliff and Acid(don't like smoking incense).


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

JR bundle cigars.
Anything with the word "Thompson" in the name.
Gurkha. I like some of them, but have disliked most of the ones I tried. I can't imagine why they're still in business, with 2/3 of their offering being junk. They must have some incredible marketing to non-afficionados.
Y'all can send all your unused Greycliffs to me - I happen to like the things


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Acid

Stupid logo, stupid name, stupid marketing -- I would puff one if I was paid to.

I simply do not get the appeal of Davidoff -- why would anyone pay that kind of money for an unspectacular cigar?

NC Cohibas, Partegas, Monte's etc can be fine. I'm no expert on CC's, but I don't get the hype ... there is good tobacco from all over.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

We try each brand at least twice... Just to see if maybe the first one was a fluke or something... But we hope to try as many as possible, none that we completely shy away from...


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey Wallbright...Ever since the latest legislation imposed on cigar smokers and manufacturers, I tend to think all of them are over-priced. It is really not limited to cigars. All tobacco products are over-priced and all of the extra cost is due to the working man's worst enemy...tax increases! Box prices for decent cigars have really sky-rocketed and I literally mean "box" prices. The new tax applies to cigars packaged in boxes. Maybe you have also noticed that several manufacturers have took brands that used to be in boxes and are now marketing the cigars in bundles. This may save the consumer and the company a few dollars but I must say that I definitely like my cigars in good old-fashioned boxes! As for the debate on Cuban versus non-Cuban, I will never pass up a good Cuban cigar! Heck, I will rarely pass up a good non-Cuban. The point I was trying to make is that they are all over-priced and the non-Cuban cigar brands *did not* *steal* the brand names just so their product will have a Cuban brand name!. Oh BTW, It is hard to beat those Arturo Fuentes...I like the Hemingway and the Don Carlos. I recently was able to purchase a couple of 5-packs of the Short Story with a maduro wrapper...Outstanding!


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Anything from General or Altadis, Gurkha, etc..pretty standard.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I won't purchase 99% of the stuff on Cbid... And if there is anything I would buy its overpriced because it is highly sought after, and I can get it locally 24/7 and cheaper!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nuvolari said:


> I'm with Mr Rogers here: I only recently learned that Acid infuses flavors... And that, to me, would go great with a fruity wine-cooler that I also would not touch with a 10 foot smoke.


But the ladies love a Kuba Kuba with their B&J fuzzy navel! :biggrin:

{I smoke infused from time to time, so I'm really mocking myself here}


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

MitchellF said:


> Hey Wallbright...Ever since the latest legislation imposed on cigar smokers and manufacturers, I tend to think all of them are over-priced. It is really not limited to cigars. All tobacco products are over-priced and all of the extra cost is due to the working man's worst enemy...tax increases! Box prices for decent cigars have really sky-rocketed and I literally mean "box" prices. The new tax applies to cigars packaged in boxes. Maybe you have also noticed that several manufacturers have took brands that used to be in boxes and are now marketing the cigars in bundles. This may save the consumer and the company a few dollars but I must say that I definitely like my cigars in good old-fashioned boxes! As for the debate on Cuban versus non-Cuban, I will never pass up a good Cuban cigar! Heck, I will rarely pass up a good non-Cuban. The point I was trying to make is that they are all over-priced and the non-Cuban cigar brands *did not* *steal* the brand names just so their product will have a Cuban brand name!. Oh BTW, It is hard to beat those Arturo Fuentes...I like the Hemingway and the Don Carlos. I recently was able to purchase a couple of 5-packs of the Short Story with a maduro wrapper...Outstanding!


Federal taxes are levied on cigars, with the packaging irrelevant. The tax is the same, percentage-wise, on a single stick as on a truckload for cigars in the category. I don't know of any state that imposes a cigar tax based on quantity or packaging.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

I will not purchase any Victor Sinclair cigars or any Thompson cigars. I've never had a Gurkha so I can't say anything bad against them, but I do tend to avoid them due to the negative rep they have with so many people.


----------



## Brian1437 (Aug 18, 2013)

No AVO's. haven't found a one I like. They all taste the same to me


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes there are federal taxes that have been levied on cigars and the wording of the law specifically mentions the packaging. They are getting by on a technicality and some manufacturers are skirting the law by not boxing their cigars but putting them in bundles. I have no doubt whatsoever. The packaging is definitely not irrelevant, Unless the regulations have changed in the past 12 months. I am certain that this is occurring and I have seen the brands that have switched to bundles in numerous catalogs. I Have read about it in a couple of industry magazines. Give me a day or two and I will find it and post if for you. Do not have that kind of time tonight.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Nothing wrong with smoking infused cigars from time to time. Admittedly they are not for everyone. The only infused cigars I smoke are the Java and the Tabak Especial. I like the coffee/espresso flavors and the two brands mentioned are top quality cigars. The Java is a joint venture between Drew Estate and Rocky Patel so the construction is top notch.


----------



## spamjuice (Jan 17, 2013)

For me, I will never buy cigars from the Philippines and China again. They're just the most disgusting smokes ever.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

dgold21 said:


> Ahh, gotcha now...I do like the Partagas Black Label and Monte Media Noche...a couple of the Cohiba lines aren't bad (though definitely not worth the premium $)...but yea, I'll stick with the originals


I'm with you on those cigars. 
Personally, I'm staying away from 5 Vegas... I've given them plenty of chances. I have too many other choices.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Rocky Patel


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

For me:

No Cohiba Red Dots (Oh Lord :yuck No La Herentias, most Davidoffs - :yawn: Definitely no Acids, Kuba Kuba, Tabak Especial infuseds  No Thompson's house brands. I would not get anymore Famous House brands or Corona's House brands, tried them before and found them dead to blah. Las Cabrillas were the driest, deadest cigars I've ever sampled, so no for them. And NOTHING from General Cigar.

I can't believe Perdomo's in there with the "will not try/buy" list...those are GREAT at least IMHO. Also loved the Alec Bradley Prensado. To each his own as they say :bl :beerchug:


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

MitchellF said:


> Yes there are federal taxes that have been levied on cigars and the wording of the law specifically mentions the packaging. They are getting by on a technicality and some manufacturers are skirting the law by not boxing their cigars but putting them in bundles. I have no doubt whatsoever. The packaging is definitely not irrelevant, Unless the regulations have changed in the past 12 months. I am certain that this is occurring and I have seen the brands that have switched to bundles in numerous catalogs. I Have read about it in a couple of industry magazines. Give me a day or two and I will find it and post if for you. Do not have that kind of time tonight.


I'll be very interested to see what you're referring to. Federal tobacco taxes on cigars are levied according to the classification of cigar: small cigars, which weigh 3 lbs. or less per 1,000 sticks, and large cigars, which weight more than 3 lbs. per 1,000.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Gurkha - just plain ole bad, and high priced
Perdomo 
5 Vegas

never had a good one from any one of them

A 5 Vegas Relic has to be the worst single cigar I ever had. Reeked of ammonia smell. only cigar I never made it past the half way point


----------



## PAMedic (May 29, 2013)

Gurkha: Although I have found some I like the Status, Centurian, Beauty and Beast, most of what I've tried were not good - and I'm unwilling to try anything new from this line.


----------



## Kyusho00! (Aug 9, 2013)

PAMedic said:


> Gurkha: Although I have found some I like the Status, Centurian, Beauty and Beast, most of what I've tried were not good - and I'm unwilling to try anything new from this line.


Yup I do not know why I never have bought one and never will. They could be ok Cigars but when I started I was warned against them.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

I am pretty open to trying anything, I am still trying to figure out my tastes and to develop my palate. I know that the robusto size seems to be good for when taking the dog to the lake for an hour or so. The Churchill size is good for golfing. I thought I would prefer the milder Connecticut shade cigars but that is not necessarily always the case.
I can pretty much say that the po' boy sampler II I have will be my last...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Baccarat & Victor Sinclair are the only two brands I WON'T buy.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

I forgot...Gran Habano and 5 vegas. Oh, but they are rubbish.
Oh, and also the infused....cigars. If i wanted a candy cigar....id goto the dime store. No thank you Drew Estate. Rubbish also.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

There are many that show up on the devil site that I won't touch but for the name brands,

Gurkha, never had one that was worth the butane it took to light it.
La Gloria Cubana 
Perdomo
Macanudo
NC Punch
NC Cohiba
EP Carrillo


----------



## quaker (Jan 18, 2009)

AJ Fernandez. I've tried all his blends and find the construction is inferior and flavors harsh. The cigar dinner club I belong to all fell the same way. We smoked the San Lotano Habano and none of us finished it. Same with the Emilio blend that he made. One of the worst cigars any of us smoked . Again, none of us finished it.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Montecristo and Cohiba (NC) overpriced based on name and not quality.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> I won't purchase 99% of the stuff on Cbid... And if there is anything I would buy its overpriced because it is highly sought after, and I can get it locally 24/7 and cheaper!


 Where are you shopping in metro area?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

felker14 said:


> Where are you shopping in metro area?


I don't think there is a bad shop in KC... I can think of 6 off the top of my head that i wouldn't hesitate to go to if I bought NC regularly.. If one shop doesn't have something another will.. Liga, Opus, Anejo, all day every day! You just need to know what shop to go for for what you want and you gotta ask.. Some shops don't put certain goodies out for public viewing.


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

I try to keep an open mind with all cigar brands, and won't knock it till I try it. That being said, I won't be buying any of these (again):
NC Cohiba
Victor Sinclair (haven't tried em' all, but tried enough to know they don't fit my palate)
Diesel (haven't tried HotD yet, but I think I'll pass)
R&J
Monte
5 Vegas

There are some lines of cigars I won't buy again due to construction or they just weren't a good fit for me
Oliva O (like em' but for some reason the construction has been horrible on these)
AB Prensado and 97'
ok, so the more I think about it, there's a lot I wouldn't buy again, and that's why I have a cigar "journal", so I don't buy an Acid Nasty, forget I don't like it, and buy another one... again.


----------



## drake998 (Jun 10, 2013)

NC Cohiba - too expensive
Rocky Patel - too many blends, I feel like it would take entirely too long to sample them all and figure out which I like
Gurkha - too many have fallen apart on me, too many blends
Anything infused - tried a few and really not a fan


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

I also try to keep an open mind. I'll try anything once except for flavored cigars. Just not my thing. I liken it to drinking a wine cooler.


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> I also try to keep an open mind. I'll try anything once except for flavored cigars. Just not my thing. I liken it to drinking a wine cooler.


I thought Boones Farm and sweetened gas station "cigars" is all they had in 84XXX. :rotfl:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

There's an exception to every rule. I wouldn't turn down a Montecristo NY No. 2, an Avo XO Preludio (how can fans of Cubans not like this one???), a VegaFina Seijas 2011, a Quesada Espana Corona... All brands have had some stinkers, all brands have had some hits.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

lostonmonday said:


> I thought Boones Farm and sweetened gas station "cigars" is all they had in 84XXX. :rotfl:


:lol: The 801 is definitely restrictive, but better stuff is around, you just have to look harder or drive further to find it. I'm hopefully getting the hell outta here later this year. Gonna head my ass back to Tennessee.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

There are brands I don't (generally) purchase but I don't think there are any that I won't. I'm sure just about every brand could put out something that will intrigue me. I'm kind of a whore for variety. I guess the brand that will take the most arm-twisting or sweet-talking to coax a purchase would be Victor Sinclair.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

FireRunner said:


> Most cigar companies have one blender (the actual person who blends the tobacco to create the flavor). Because of this most cigars from the same brand will have similar flavors. For this reason many people who don't like a particular flavor from a brand probably won't like any of the lines from that brand.
> 
> It's very common. And, it's not the job of the consumer to have to find a cigar in a brand to like


Exactly why I love Tats, EPC & Liga Privada & why I don't like RP, Graycliff & Gurkhas


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

MitchellF said:


> And the Cubans aren't???


Lol they are too. hell atleast the NCs arent years long investments.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

One brand i stay away from as much as possible is DPG. Quality just aint there IMO and im sick of wasting money on crap cigars based on a reputation.


----------



## dracop (Aug 14, 2013)

rpb16 said:


> One brand i stay away from as much as possible is DPG. Quality just aint there IMO and im sick of wasting money on crap cigars based on a reputation.


I agree and disagree at the same time. I agree DPG is overrated due largely to the fact the flavor profile of DPGs is pure cedar with some pepper and its generally a consistent flavor. I disagree because as a Lancero lover I think DPG has the best and most consistent quality PRODUCTION of cigars - meaning construction is consistently perfect or near perfect. Of course, this means I love Tatuaje - great blends rolled by the best rollers. I wish I could say I liked DPG but their Master Blender simply needs to go imo; still I have enormous respect for their manufacturing ability and view their willingness to work with others as a huge plus for the industry.

Brands I won't touch:

NC Cuban Labels - the old founders long ago sold out and I do not care about the labels, I care about the flavor of the cigar. The only one thats good at what it does are some of the Montes (NC) - they are super smooth and perfect for handing out to non-cigar smokers so they can participate.

Most site specific blends that Famous and CI have had done for them. All garbage with the exceptions of 5 Vegas Gold (mediocre but good for the $1 CBid price point) and Monte Media Noche (mediocre but makes a great top layer in glass top case - they look pretty and get scooped up by guests, leaving my preciouses alone).

Gurkha - no respect for this brand
RP - lost respect for ROcky
J Fuego - garbage across the board imo
Coffee infused cigars - a waste and this from a caffeine junkie, it just does not work well. Better to drink coffee while smoking the cigar.
AB - never had a good one, simply gave up on the brand


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

dracop said:


> I agree and disagree at the same time. I agree DPG is overrated due largely to the fact the flavor profile of DPGs is pure cedar with some pepper and its generally a consistent flavor. I disagree because as a Lancero lover I think DPG has the best and most consistent quality PRODUCTION of cigars - meaning construction is consistently perfect or near perfect. Of course, this means I love Tatuaje - great blends rolled by the best rollers. I wish I could say I liked DPG but their Master Blender simply needs to go imo; still I have enormous respect for their manufacturing ability and view their willingness to work with others as a huge plus for the industry.
> 
> Brands I won't touch:
> 
> ...


Sure construction is top notch across the board, but is that reall worth the loss in flavor consistency? Not in my opinion. Flavor is the defining factor of a cigar. No bashing pepin as a blender though, because as a blender its amazing how many top flavor profiles he can create time after time using only nicraguan tobacco. Its incredible to say the least, but with all that productions quality imo has faltered big time and thats a big cause for concern.

Thats the thing about tats though, never had any problems with them being consistent. Idk if thats because they do actually use the best rollers, or because pete has such a big hand in the production of tatuajes that he wont let quality falter, but either way +1 tat whore right here 

J fuego though? Come on man j fuegos are awsome cigars......

juss playin, to each his own:smoke:


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

NC Cohiba, Monte Cristo
Gurkha
Rocky Patel


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

Drew Estate Especially ACID not a fan of flavored cigars i like natural peppers and earthy tastes. 
Gurkha although i have plenty i smoke them when i know ill be interrupted by my wife or kids and don't mind having to stop.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Puroprince said:


> Drew Estate Especially ACID not a fan of flavored cigars i like natural peppers and earthy tastes.
> Gurkha although i have plenty i smoke them when i know ill be interrupted by my wife or kids and don't mind having to stop.


Thats cool, more Liga Privada, naturals, javas, opulence 3, MUWAT and Acids for me 8)


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

DPG - respect the blend but just not for me. Not into the big pepper bombs.
RP - haven't really found one I like
Flavored - meh
Gurkha - always skeptical of a "hard sell" (I tend to stay away from anything with a big full page spread in CI catalogs).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

MitchellF said:


> And the Cubans aren't???


No, they're not. Partegas SD4s, RASS, etc are very affordable, and are stellar cigars.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate to admit this but the Karate Squid is correct on this one......I'll never hear the end of this.....


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, they're not. Partegas SD4s, RASS, etc are very affordable, and are stellar cigars.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Gurkhas are a hard nut to crack. Two of my favorite sticks are Gurkhas (Factum and Cellar Reserve) but some of my least favorites are Gurkhas as well (Black Dragon BLECK!). Definately over-priced but SOMETIMES worth it. I hate to write off a whole brand, so no brand is completely off limits. I've never had a RP that I really enjoyed but I keep trying, just in case there is a gem hidden in there.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Big Bull said:


> ...the Karate Squid is correct on this one......


Wait... say it again.... I'm not sure I read it quite right... one more time? I'm correct? ... one more time, please...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

(in the most annoying voice possible) "the Karate Squid is correct on this one......"


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait... say it again.... I'm not sure I read it quite right... one more time? I'm correct? ... one more time, please...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Big Bull said:


> (in the most annoying voice possible) "the Karate Squid is correct on this one......"


Sounds so good...


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

alexcue said:


> I'm with you on those cigars.
> Personally, I'm staying away from 5 Vegas... I've given them plenty of chances. I have too many other choices.


Try a 5 Vegas AAA, blended by AJ Fernandez


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

MattyVan said:


> Try a 5 Vegas AAA, blended by AJ Fernandez


Here's the thing. This is the only cigar from the brand that I would recommend with confidence that there is a greater than 50/50 chance that someone will like it. I've heard folks disagree on individual sticks in the brand and the quality of the brand in general. I found some nuggets in there but I'm not sure I'd recommend Relics or Miamis to anyone else without knowing something about what they like.

AAA is a big exception to the brand as far as I'm concerned - much better quality.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

rpb16 said:


> J fuego though? Come on man j fuegos are awsome cigars......


Try a Royal Nicaraguan and then say that with a straight face..... be forewarned that I think smoking an old pizza box would taste better.



MitchellF said:


> It sounds like some people resent the cigars that are branded with the same name as a Cuban brand. It is like they think the name brand is ripped off from a Cuban brand and they do not deserve the business. Most if not all of the Cuban brands have been ripped off by the communist government of Fidel Castro. The government stole the farms and the manufacturing plants from private citizens of Cuba. Many of these farmers and manufacturers high-tailed it out of Cuba when the commies stole their property. I do not really blame them. These farmers/manufacturers kept what was theirs and that was a cigar brand name. It belongs to them way more than it does to the Cuban govt. That is who profits when Cuban cigars are purchased...The Cuban govt! If the rightful producers of a brand sell their product to someone like General Cigar etc. that is their right and their business.If a person does not smoke Montes, Upmanns, RyJ etc. they are missing out on some pretty good cigars and at a price that is way more affordable than a Cuban.


This is the exact way I feel about it. Those companies belonged to owners and their families. I enjoy them and will continue to do so.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

victor sinclair crap of all crap and gurkha those are pretty much unsmokable


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I stay away from most Altidis and General cigars but if someone suggest one I'll try it.

Why is Perdomo getting thrown around so much? I haven't smoked all their blends but the ones I have were good.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Well this is slightly different:
I really don't want to buy any Aging Room, as a designer and person that works with lettering, I HATE the font they use. It is called Bleeding Cowboy, and it is a really bad free font that is horribly overused. If I receive one and it ends up being really good, then I'll change my mind, but for now, not buying it.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with this list wholeheartedly, and to it, I will add:

Macanudo
H. Uppmans



crgcpro said:


> Gurkha
> Rocky Patel
> Any company that "stole" its name from the ISOM (Monte, Cohiba, RyJ, etc)
> Alec Bradley
> ...


----------



## ebbo (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I remembered liking a Rocky Patel a while back but I was wrong. Didn't hate em just wouldn't buy em


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Great thread, but it seems everything you guys hate I tend to like. I think part of that is marketing in the catalogs and part of that is strength preference. As a novice with no outside connections or influences we are taught through the catalogs that Gurkha, AVO, CAO, etc. are the best cigars in the world and we should be buying them. Many of us newbs have not had exposure to other niche brands that may awaken our tastebuds to think differently. Take into the account the prices of some cigars and the fact that they are only available by the box further limits our experimentation. The catalogs that offer singles and samplers "mostly" tend to be those lower echelon cigars so we continue to get exposed to the same brands. Here on the forum it appears to me, JMO, that many people prefer strong/full bodied cigars where pepper is the predominant taste profile and where price does not really seem to be a barrier. As a newb I stick to mild-medium bodied cigars, I prefer leather, cedar, chocolate & coffee flavors in my cigars (I hate pepper), and I don't want to spend more than $7-$9 per stick. Therefore, I tend to enjoy some of the Gurkhas like the Beauty and the Warlord. I like the DE Java Maduro and I like the CAO MX2. Through the learnings on this forum I am expanding my tastes and branching out to brands I had never ever heard of before. But at the end of the day my tastes are "MY" tastes and they may or may not ever change. So when everyone says "Gurkha sucks, there are so many better cigars cheaper than those", what are they for a guy with my "current" flavor, strength preferences and economic means?

PEACE


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> Well this is slightly different:
> I really don't want to buy any Aging Room, as a designer and person that works with lettering, I HATE the font they use. It is called Bleeding Cowboy, and it is a really bad free font that is horribly overused. If I receive one and it ends up being really good, then I'll change my mind, but for now, not buying it.


I love Aging Room, been stocking up from Auctioneer and Monster recently due to the good deals


----------



## PAMedic (May 29, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Gurkhas are a hard nut to crack. Two of my favorite sticks are Gurkhas (Factum and Cellar Reserve) but some of my least favorites are Gurkhas as well (Black Dragon BLECK!). Definately over-priced but SOMETIMES worth it. I hate to write off a whole brand, so no brand is completely off limits. I've never had a RP that I really enjoyed but I keep trying, just in case there is a gem hidden in there.


Yep, the problem with writing off Gurkhas is they have as many types as every other manufacturer put together; or it sure seems that way.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

patel, camacho, bradley, general and altadis fake cuban brands, gurkha, thompson house brands.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Frodo said:


> Here's the thing. This is the only cigar from the brand that I would recommend with confidence that there is a greater than 50/50 chance that someone will like it. I've heard folks disagree on individual sticks in the brand and the quality of the brand in general. I found some nuggets in there but I'm not sure I'd recommend Relics or Miamis to anyone else without knowing something about what they like.
> 
> AAA is a big exception to the brand as far as I'm concerned - much better quality.


Agree 100% with this post regarding 5 Vegas.

AAA is the only one I thought was decent. About 15% of those burn terribly despite aging or ROTT.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't understand why people don't like Gurkha. I've smoked quite a few of them and I've really enjoyed them. I guess I'm the odd man out.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

If anyone has them in their humidor and doesn't like them, I'll take them off your hands. PM me.


----------



## GA Gator (Nov 3, 2013)

Edgar Hoill O.S.O.K. To be generous the flavor profile was hay and earth. Really should be described as grass and dirt. It's the only cigar I have not finished in a long time.


----------



## i8urz28 (Apr 2, 2014)

A lot of these brands I have smoked as a noob, so my question is what should I be smoking (recommendations) and where do I get these mystery cigars.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I would have to agree with the NC's with ISOM names with the exception of ERDM, although their blends have changed recently (damn shame).

Also, Excalibur's used to be one of my go to smokes, particularly the #1 maduros. They were completely underrated IMO. Those cigars were divine with a year on them--one of my all-time greatest cigars. They ain't the same anymore either, although I will purchase a 5er to see if they have regained their form.

Recently, everyone was raving about Montecristo New York--it was a good cigar but not worth the price tag.

But in general those brands just don't do it for me--not enough flavor and complexity.

Some are going to flame me, but I probably won't be buying any more Ashtons (Classic, VSG, ESG). IMO, the flavor and price simply are not in sync. Same for Diamond Crown.

The CAO's are good, but maybe I am just tired of them and/or my palate has evolved--don't think I'll be purchasing them anymore.

Same for most of La Aurora (save the Preferidos and perhaps Guillermo Leon). Now that I have smoked MOST of their cigars with rest, I will say, in general, they are too "one note" for me. Love those Preferidos, though.

The only Oliva I'll buy will probably be the V series. The G's and O's simply don't do it for me anymore--I used to smoke them all the time years ago.

I will throw in Gurkha's too.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a decent size list of one night stands and depending on my BAC, I'd try them all again.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

BKDW said:


> Also, Excalibur's used to be one of my go to smokes, particularly the #1 maduros. They were completely underrated IMO. Those cigars were divine with a year on them--one of my all-time greatest cigars. They ain't the same anymore either, although I will purchase a 5er to see if they have regained their form.


I couldn't agree more. I have a box that I got about a year ago that has been sleeping, I was going to try and give them a few more months and try one. I hope they have regained their former profile.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

There have really only been two brands that I've been consistently disappointed with. 

Gurkha - They generally smell amazing but then have no flavor at all when I smoke them.
Romeo y Julieta - I've smoked multiple sticks and have never had a good one.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

BKDW said:


> I would have to agree with the NC's with ISOM names with the exception of ERDM, although their blends have changed recently (damn shame).
> 
> Also, Excalibur's used to be one of my go to smokes, particularly the #1 [/URL] maduros. They were completely underrated IMO. Those cigars were divine with a year on them--one of my all-time greatest cigars. They ain't the same anymore either, although I will purchase a 5er to see if they have regained their form.


Dang, the ERDM Robusto Larga and Suprema as well as the Excal #1 Maduro were mainstays in my smoking stable about a decade ago. I've not had either in some time and have been wondering how they've held up. I don't know if I will even risk a fiver, but I might grab one at the B&M if the mood strikes me.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Hopefully I didn't post this back when the thread was new, but I just re-read a few pages and I'm still surprised how many people list Perdomo and Alec Bradley as brands they'd never buy. I've had one dud Perdomo cigar, and otherwise all good including the 10th Anni Champagne which I think is excellent. For AB, I can't believe how many people wouldn't try a Prensado or Family Blend, both of which are very, very good also.

Diff'rent strokes etc etc, I know. More for me I guess.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like Nestor Miranda and Gurkha have the fewest asterisks (out of a potential whopping five asterisks!) in my notes so far.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Keeper01 said:


> I don't understand why people don't like Gurkha. I've smoked quite a few of them and I've really enjoyed them. I guess I'm the odd man out.


The general consensus is that Gurkha has such an overwhelming selection of blends that it appears they don't even take the time to properly think out each one.

It's almost like they have 100 fillers, 100 binders, and 100 wrappers - and they say "okay, we can just make 1 million different cigars and make a lot of money. And in the process, some of them have to be good, right?"

They seem to put no thought into their blends and only be after the money instead of good cigars. And people don't want to have to sift through endless crap to get to a nicely blended stick.

Just my opinion, though.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

JKlavins said:


> Well this is slightly different:
> I really don't want to buy any Aging Room, as a designer and person that works with lettering, I HATE the font they use. It is called Bleeding Cowboy, and it is a really bad free font that is horribly overused. If I receive one and it ends up being really good, then I'll change my mind, but for now, not buying it.


So far I have had the F55 and M356. They could use Comic Sans and I would smoke them.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> So far I have had the F55 and M356. They could use Comic Sans and I would smoke them.


Well now since I've had a few of them, I agree. They could use chiller and I would still enjoy them!!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Aside from the obvious Quorums and Te-Amos of the cigar world, Im not a big fan of:

Avo
Nish Patel/Rocky Patel
Hoyo NC
Krsitoff (just very avg cigars imo)
La Palina
PDR (only like the Liga Oscuro)
LGC NC (only like the Esteli)
Graycliff

to name a few.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Any cigars that are composed/blended with DR tobacco. I just don't like the flavor profile of tobacco grown there and I've smoked few cigars that use it that I've enjoyed enough to smoke a second time. Even the higher end stuff like Opuses I only find palatable enough that I can smoke them but not at the price they command.


----------



## MONSTER394 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have to agree with you on Romeo Y Julieta. Every single one that I have smoked I was not really impressed with. It was something to smoke but it was definately not a brand that I rush to purchase. I have never smoked a Gurkha but hear so many good things about them. I may give them a try just to see what I think.


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

Gurkha for sure would never buy. And also I'm done with Alec Bradley.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

crgcpro said:


> Gurkha
> Rocky Patel
> Any company that "stole" its name from the ISOM (Monte, Cohiba, RyJ, etc)
> Alec Bradley
> ...





Scott W. said:


> I agree with Bart here too.


Why? Is it because you don't like the taste or because they stole the name(s)?

Edit: Never mind. The question is answered later in the thread.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

It sure does! I keep finding blends from them that I haven't tried. In fact, I am getting two more in tomorrow (Ancient Warrior and Wicked Indie). Never tried either of them, so fingers crossed!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

i8urz28 said:


> A lot of these brands I have smoked as a noob, so my question is what should I be smoking (recommendations) and where do I get these mystery cigars.


Smoke what you like. If you write off every brand listed here, there will be no more cigars to try.

Notice that many brands listed here also have multiple threads elsewhere in the forums that rave about how great they are. It's a personal thing. If you like what everyone else calls garbage, consider yourself lucky, your smokes will never be HTF.

For every time I see someone saying they hate Gurkha or RP, I see someone else write about a Gurkha or RP blend they love, with plenty of agreement from fellow members. It's just easy to fall prey to the belief that a brand sucks when you read so many comments in a row in agreement about it. Remember though, these numbers are still the minority, in general, and most likely do not reflect your own tastes.

I believe most brands listed here are on the top 25 list on a regular basis as well, so...

There's no brand I wouldn't buy, but then again, I haven't tried every blend of any brand yet, so how could I know if they ALL suck?

EDIT: Keep in mind, many who responded here may also have been smoking much longer than a noob would, thus over years many may have indeed decided after multiple attempts that a brand is not for them. I'd say to try to keep these types of judgements to a minimum as a beginner. Don't want to count out what may end up being your fav blend, before you even try it.


----------



## toodizzy (Jan 30, 2014)

Going with the original post I don't think I'd buy Rocky Patels Vintage 1990 ever again. It started off well, but after the first 1/3 it went downhill fast. The burn became uneven (this could be user error). Once the tabacco heated up the creaminess at first left and it the flavors just went up and down between nothing, spiciness and wood/earthy flavors. This would have been ok if it was advertised this way but it wasn't. So this is definitely on my 'Thanks, but no thanks list.'


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

J fuego

I haven't tried everything but, the stuff I have tried gives me no reason to go any further.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 damn near ruined cigars for me!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hatattack said:


> Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 damn near ruined cigars for me!


That's one of the smokes that got me into premium cigars a couple years ago. I had one the other day and was so unimpressed. Maybe RP is just good beginner stuff, if you get the right blends. They can really eff off with all of the catalog exclusives and 3 dozen new blends every year that all taste the same.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Any of them that sold there name rights to CI


----------



## toodizzy (Jan 30, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> That's one of the smokes that got me into premium cigars a couple years ago. I had one the other day and was so unimpressed. Maybe RP is just good beginner stuff, if you get the right blends. They can really eff off with all of the catalog exclusives and 3 dozen new blends every year that all taste the same.


I thought the Connecticut and Platinum were good. But yea, I got a sampler and every Vintage in it sucks. I wanted to give the rest away but I'm not sure I want to lose a friendship over it.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

I will give anything a chance at this point. I had my preconceptions at first and read a lot of brand hate and negative reviews by individuals. Only to try them out for myself and find them enjoyable. The only thing that I stay away from are short and mixed filler cigars. I "refuse" to buy them as I am able to get better sticks for the same price. I also "refuse" to buy anything over $6-8... But that is a different story altogether... 
Have fun
rich


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

I received some PDR torpedoes in a sampler, and held on to them for about 3 months. In the sampler, were 3 each of 4 different wrappers. Each wrapper was more appalling than the one before. I don't think I will ever purchase, or smoke another one of this brand.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Never say never but if I don't think I would purchase a perdomo over almost anything else that I haven't tried yet. Based off one bad experience but I really hated that cigar


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> Never say never but if I don't think I would purchase a perdomo over almost anything else that I haven't tried yet. Based off one bad experience but I really hated that cigar


Try the 10th anniversary champagne and get back to me. If you need one, let me know. We're local enough for a herf.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Redwyvern said:


> I received some PDR torpedoes in a sampler, and held on to them for about 3 months. In the sampler, were 3 each of 4 different wrappers. Each wrapper was more appalling than the one before. I don't think I will ever purchase, or smoke another one of this brand.


More for me! 
Strange about the construction, although far from perfect, they are usually pretty good.

If you have any left, bury them for a year and try agian. They do need some time.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Seth, are you the one selling a humidor in Dublin by any chance? (On Craigslist) I would love to meet up, but I think it was a champagne something I smoked, but I'm not scared


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

I won't by Alec Bradley anything, Oliva and I'm still on the fence with Acid.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> Seth, are you the one selling a humidor in Dublin by any chance? (On Craigslist) I would love to meet up, but I think it was a champagne something I smoked, but I'm not scared


The same. I sold it to a gentleman on Wednesday who, I hope, will enjoy it. Get some more quality posts under your belt so we can take it to PMs.

As for brands I won't purchase, to be honest, I'll try anything once. Everybody has their favorite blends, and there are, literally, thousands of blends out there in aggregate, so I never write off a brand.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have can honestly say I have never tried a Cuesta Rey that I liked. I have not tried them all but the ones I had tried were so bad I would not try that brand again.


----------



## Mashie (Oct 16, 2012)

Just finished sampler of Gran Habanos. Not impressed at ALL! will not be purchasing any in future.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the ACIDs, or any other infused cigars, for that matter. To each his own. However, both my wife and sister love the Drew Estate Javas, so maybe that says something.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

JCubed said:


> I'm not a big fan of the ACIDs, or any other infused cigars, for that matter. Too each his own. However, both my wife and sister love the Drew Estate Javas, so maybe that says something.


I must say I am looking forward to trying the DE Javas, I hope it is not a big letdown.:nod:


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

If you're okay with infused, I think you'll like the DE Javas, St. Pat. They were just too sweet for me. I had the regular toro (almost a maduro color) and it tasted just like a chocolate-coffee mix. They also have a Mint that the ladies swear tastes just like a Thin Mint, which they loved.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

JCubed said:


> If you're okay with infused, I think you'll like the DE Javas, St. Pat. They were just too sweet for me. I had the regular toro (almost a maduro color) and it tasted just like a chocolate-coffee mix. They also have a Mint that the ladies swear tastes just like a Thin Mint, which they loved.


I am going to visit a buddy in Port St. Lucie and then to Key Largo over the Fourth Of July, we had spoke of going out for one night some drinks and cigars. The ladies are going with us and my GF was going to try something. Sounds like that the Java by DE Mint Robusto Maduro might be something she might like? Thanks for the info.


----------



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

i have only had a few cohibas, but they all burned terribly. 

Also wont buy Acid as i hate the name.

monte-cristos havent been bad, but havent had one yet that was above average. just to bland.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

AceRockefeller said:


> Also wont buy Acid as i hate the name.


Wait, you won't smoke a cigar because you don't like what it's called? IMO, that's almost as silly as people who claim they won't smoke a cigar because they dislike the band. These aspects certainly don't factor into the blend and taste of the cigar.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

any DR or Nicaraguan cigar with a Cuban name

anything PdR, beautiful cigars but the best I've had from them was only meh

anything with a 60 or higher ring gauge


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

PlatinumRespect said:


> Wait, you won't smoke a cigar because you don't like what it's called? IMO, that's almost as silly as people who claim they won't smoke a cigar because they dislike the band. These aspects certainly don't factor into the blend and taste of the cigar.


they make up all kinds of excuses to not try infused smokes.
then when they like them and buy they make up excuses too (i got them for free, theyre for my gf, etc etc)
it's amusing....


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

sullen said:


> they make up all kinds of excuses to not try infused smokes.
> then when they like them and buy they make up excuses too (i got them for free, theyre for my gf, etc etc)
> it's amusing....


Hah! Oh, I see this all to often as well. Quite bizarre. Especially when you have infused sticks like the Java that, to me at least, just amplify the natural flavors of some smokes (chocolate and coffee notes). I could see people not being a fan of certain Acid blends, but ruling out the infused category all together just seems close minded.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

PlatinumRespect said:


> Hah! Oh, I see this all to often as well. Quite bizarre. Especially when you have infused sticks like the Java that, to me at least, just amplify the natural flavors of some smokes (chocolate and coffee notes). I could see people not being a fan of certain Acid blends, but ruling out the infused category all together just seems close minded.


Honestly when I'm feeling a candy urge, I'll smoke a Kuba Kuba. When I'm feeling a coffee urge, I have an Isla Del Sol. I don't pretend to not like something just because others don't. I actually enjoy them given the right set of circumstances, it's why I have a 50 count humidor full of them.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I originally bought some infused for the wife to try (Acid and CAO samplers). She has yet to give them a go but I have. So far not bad for a dessert smoke but I could do without the sweetened tips.


----------



## RommyR (Apr 18, 2014)

Might take flak for this, but I had an Alec Bradley Prensado a few days back. I ditched it halfway through. After the first 1/3 I wasn't get any flavor at all. Hopefully it was just a dud.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

RommyR said:


> Might take flak for this, but I had an Alec Bradley Prensado a few days back. I ditched it halfway through. After the first 1/3 I wasn't get any flavor at all. Hopefully it was just a dud.


Flak?, No Way! That's the perfect way to look at things, if you have something you hear is fantastic, calling it a dud and giving it another shot in the future is probably one of the most open-minded and positive things you could do for yourself!:tu


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

St.Pat68 said:


> I have can honestly say I have never tried a Cuesta Rey that I liked. I have not tried them all but the ones I had tried were so bad I would not try that brand again.


*If you haven't tried it yet, the Cuesta-Rey Centrofina with the second red band "Sun Grown" on it may change your mind. It's pretty awesome in quite a few of our humble cigar veteran's opinions out here :thumb:


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

I tend to stay away from rocky and Gurkha as well as the NC versions of the Cuban brands. But I never say never, the new monte was good and I'll smoke more of them. Gurkha can be good if I get a great deal because they tend to age to a very smokable cigar. But if someone I trust says to try something, I try it.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

scrouds said:


> never say never


yeah i agree, the dominican montes are the only fake cubans that are decent.
the reserva negra, platinum, and medianoche are all solid.
each and every one of the other brands suck big time..


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica (Apr 23, 2014)

I stray from rocky patels because they never wow me allthough their OWR is good I never will buy camachos because of word of mouth but the brickhouse is one of the worst ever I really don't ever like conneticutts with their white veins and bland taste gurkha perdomo and cusano idk why I never smoked a cusano oh forgot add torano I am considering his 1916 Cameroon though but I think every brand has a gem typically cohiba as well I love the red dot but to pricey


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica (Apr 23, 2014)

The media niches seriously a cigar that is amazing it is one of the best Maduros


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

nicarusticsfanatica said:


> I stray from rocky patels because they never wow me allthough their OWR is good I never will buy camachos because of word of mouth but the brickhouse is one of the worst ever I really don't ever like conneticutts with their white veins and bland taste gurkha perdomo and cusano idk why I never smoked a cusano oh forgot add torano I am considering his 1916 Cameroon though but I think every brand has a gem typically cohiba as well I love the red dot but to pricey


what brands WOULD you smoke man? Listed quite a bunch there, many which are often highly regarded around here, so if you could give some reasoning that would make things a lot more informative.
Like - what have you heard negative about Camachos? I don't think I've ever heard someone swear those off... and the Brick House? People request the Mighty Mighty Maduro on the regular.

Or did you just make an arbitrary list of cigars you simply "won't smoke"? If so, I hope it helps you feel good, because I'd feel real ishy missing out on loads of cigars I never had.


----------

